# Just a little one by Deeper Detail, East Yorkshire



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I was going to post this one up, but everyone's car is special to them and I really like the Saab convertibles and this was a tidy example.

Booked for a deep clean/detox, soft top recolouring and protect, with a LSP required to last 6 months until the car is returned for it doing all over again....

The car was left with me for a period, so I felt the need to give the engine bay a little spruce up while I had it..... Why not? 

So on with the pics....

Not bad at all on delivery....































































































































What I was dealing with on the roof.... Not really bad, but a little staining here and there and some mould in the usual areas...


















































































A few more areas...




























Starting on the boot area with a 1:20 dilution of G101...



















Door shuts and hinge areas....


















































































Under the hood...





































Just a bit dusty really...

Clean... (Dressed pic later on)










Britemax Grime Out on the tires to thoroughly clean...



















Wheels with a diluted smart wheels followed by purple rain left to dwell for quite a while...



















Magifoamed...










Envy brushes on certain areas...



















Rinsed..










Soft top misted, prior to the cleaner brushed in...










Cleaner left to dwell for 30 mins...










After 30 mins, a clean bucket of water, a brush and some agitation...



















Some areas requiring more attention..










Washed via 2BM showing little signs of protection on the rinse stage...










What came out of a pretty clean hood!










It started raining at this point, so I continued on without the pics for a bit, tar removed with use of tardis removing a small amount. The clay stage showed minimal contamination, showing that the owners weekly hand polishing had kept his paint work clean.

Leaving it clean, ready for parking up for a leisurely 24hrs for the soft top to dry naturally...

The next day and a few shots of slight fading, marks etc, prior to dye time...




























It was such another leisurely day, I masked up applied 2 layers of dye, letting it dry afterwards and didn't take any pics! Doh!

After the 2 layers with a few touch ups by paintbrush in between...










While the dye was taking hold and drying off, the paintwork was hand polished and then given 2 coats of a durable 'nuba to last the next 6 months...










Engine bay dressed with aerospace 303










Another day later, with 2 coats of protectant on the roof (good call after all the rain we've had over here!)










Random finished results....

















































































































































Apologies for no outside shots, but the day was wet again 

Cheers if you got this far as always Mike @ Deeper Detail... :thumb:

C+C's welcome


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

great work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work - it looks very sharp!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..looks very nice


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice car and stunning results . Glad you decided to post it . :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

daniellll.bee said:


> great work!


Thanks Daniel


MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work - it looks very sharp!!


Cheers mate, the car came up very well to say there was no machining


tonyy said:


> Great work..looks very nice


Thanks Tonyy


Stomper said:


> Nice car and stunning results . Glad you decided to post it . :thumb:


Cheers Stomper, thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work as always

looks very glassy in the garage,so bet it shines in the daylight

what was the lsp??:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Mike. What polish did you use?


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work on a future classic nice finish


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great mate! Always had a soft spot for Saabs. Can I just ask, what did you use on the door shuts?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Came out good Mike. Roof looks well and compliments the finished vehicle nicely.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey Mike its looking box fresh mate and always nice to see a normal car getting the star treatment :thumb: I like the look of the britemax grime out, how do you rate it?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great job and fantastic result, that TLC gives it a quality look.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike, really nice colour, is the silver almost a pearl colour?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> first class work as always
> 
> looks very glassy in the garage,so bet it shines in the daylight
> 
> what was the lsp??:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks Steve, the customer was very happy when he picked it up and booked it in for 6 mths time..... You know what LSP it is 


SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Mike. What polish did you use?


 Cheers Sarah. The polish was AG radiant wax (new SRP) which gave a nice lustre to the paint prior to lsp.



leemckenna said:


> great job


Thanks Lee


Derekh929 said:


> Good work on a future classic nice finish


Thanks Derek, a future classic indeed. The owner stated there weren't many of that particular spec on the road in this country...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

alexjb said:


> Looks great mate! Always had a soft spot for Saabs. Can I just ask, what did you use on the door shuts?


Thanks mate. Door shuts: 1:5 G101 and for the grease, tardis, sprayed on and lightly agitated with an envy brush. Grime out is also good 


Beau Technique said:


> Came out good Mike. Roof looks well and compliments the finished vehicle nicely.


Thanks mate :thumb: (You made me laugh on the phone earlier)


moosh said:


> Hey Mike its looking box fresh mate and always nice to see a normal car getting the star treatment :thumb: I like the look of the britemax grime out, how do you rate it?


Cheers Moosh, nice one. Britemax grime out is great for a lot of uses, neat for degreasing, tires, engine bays and bugs, diluted down for many other areas including leather :thumb:


butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Mike


Cheers B :thumb:


Titanium Htail said:


> That is a great job and fantastic result, that TLC gives it a quality look.


Thank you 


JBirchy said:


> Looks great Mike, really nice colour, is the silver almost a pearl colour?


It is lovely in the flesh and it has a pearl addition to it yes.... A smart repairer I spoke to, said the colour was a nightmare to match


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Car looks amazing, what products and ratios were used to clean and dye the roof?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mike, end result looking very slick. Some great shots thrown into the mix:thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

great job :thumb:

van could do with a clean tho


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> Car looks amazing, what products and ratios were used to clean and dye the roof?


Thanks mate. To clean the roof, renovo cleaner, left to work it's magic for 30-45 mins before agitating, then G101 1:5 on areas that needed a little more attention. Renovo system to dye and protect, 2 coats of each


DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thanks matey


slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mike, end result looking very slick. Some great shots thrown into the mix:thumb:


Cheers Nick, thanks :thumb:


Hardsworth said:


> great job :thumb:
> 
> van could do with a clean tho


Cheers :thumb: The van has had a lot of attention over the last few days


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice job Mike looks tiptop, liking the finish on the soft top, paint looks glossy too! :thumb:


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

The convertible roof looks great :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely work Mike, can I guess what the LSP was


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Nice job Mike looks tiptop, liking the finish on the soft top, paint looks glossy too! :thumb:


Thanks Dan, cheers for your comment matey, speak to you soon hopefully :thumb:


matsgarage said:


> The convertible roof looks great :thumb:


Cheers Mat


888-Dave said:


> Lovely work Mike, can I guess what the LSP was


Cheers Dave, and yes you can :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Mike,
Looks great :thumb:

I used your wax again the other day and my husband went in the garage and said 'oo your car smells nice'. I'm not sure how close he was to it or why! :wall:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Hi Mike,
> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> I used your wax again the other day and my husband went in the garage and said 'oo your car smells nice'. I'm not sure how close he was to it or why! :wall:


Thanks Sarah :thumb:

That's really funny about your husband, but I won't ask :lol:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work mate.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> Great work mate.


Cheers matey, a very late reply indeed lol


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Saab looks lovely, great work as usual mate!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Saab looks lovely, great work as usual mate!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers Chris!



TopSport+ said:


> Stunning work


Very kind, cheers mate


----------

